# Segments, Accents, 3 woods



## wiset1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was able to finish this pen after work tonight.  I designed it around the time I made the Casein segmented pen so it's basically the same wood.  This is a Full sized Majestic using African Blackwood for the cap and the lower segments are made from Blackwood, Redwood Lace (Exotics), Buckeye Burl (PSI), and aluminum accents.

I would have had this pen finished a couple days ago, but the original cap had a knot in it :frown: and it looked a bit too crazy to use.  With that being said, I cut a new piece of blackwood and turned a new cap.


----------



## jdmacdo (Feb 9, 2011)

Great looking pen!!!

I love the accent pieces and the subtle difference of the center section of the segmentation.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Feb 9, 2011)

I like that one Tim!  The contrasts draws my attention.  That kit is about the only full sized ornate kit left.  I'm still using up the last of my Lotus/Imperial/Emperor kits.  The Majestic will be in my future, if I get there before they discontinue that one too.  Looks great with that dark wood.


----------



## burr (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice work!!!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 9, 2011)

JESUS H. ZOMBIES that's a nice peice of work. I am truly impressed.


----------



## terryf (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice indeed Tim - I just love segmented work and this one is definitely above average!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Larry in Harrow said:


> I like that one Tim! The contrasts draws my attention. That kit is about the only full sized ornate kit left. I'm still using up the last of my Lotus/Imperial/Emperor kits. The Majestic will be in my future, if I get there before they discontinue that one too. Looks great with that dark wood.


 
Larry, I started with the full sized Majestic as the VERY first pen I ever turned so it has become a love hate kit for me.  I overlook the pimp crystal when I turn pens now and I stomach the kits because they have the feel of quality and $70 for the last remaining other kits peaks beyond my budget.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the feedback!

Pretty much the same as the Casein one done over the weekend. Used a 45 degree angle to cut the segments. Bought a sheet of aluminum at the local hobby shop since the coke can was a bit too thin for what I wanted to do. It dulls the tools, but it's a nice effect.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 9, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the feedback!
> 
> Pretty much the same as the Casein one done over the weekend. Used a 45 degree angle to cut the segments. Bought a sheet of aluminum at the local hobby shop since the coke can was a bit too thin for what I wanted to do. It dulls the tools, but it's a nice effect.


 
Saying that's a nice effect is like saying the Titanic may be a bit late reaching port. Definitely beautiful work. I really like how deep into the luster the surface on the center segment looks. That is really a perfect combination of materials.


----------



## Toni (Feb 9, 2011)

TIM!!! EXCELLENT PEN!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for the feedback!
> ...


 
Thanks Allan, I guess I did something right.  I have about 20 designs on my sketch pad, but I'm still learning the craft so perhaps in a couple months I'll be able to figure out the other cool stuff you guys do here on the IAP.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Toni said:


> TIM!!! EXCELLENT PEN!!!


 
Thanks Toni,  just doing something different to see if I could.  Time to try something different now I guess.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 9, 2011)

That is simply classy looking! Well done..


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 9, 2011)

That is a very classy looking pen. To me it is very rich looking


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 9, 2011)

That pen is superb!!! 
The proportions and colours of the segments seem just right, well done.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 9, 2011)

Just plain  Classy!


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pen, REALLY classy looking!!


----------



## wizard (Feb 9, 2011)

Tim, That is a very elegant looking pen...your segmented pens look great!!!
Regards, Doc


----------



## greggas (Feb 9, 2011)

Tim;

Very nice selection of material...it even appears a bit majestic...excellent job


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice looking pen indeed!!


----------



## burgerman (Feb 9, 2011)

That is one beautiful pen!   I know many others have already said it, and they are right - it exudes class!


----------



## PenPal (Feb 9, 2011)

Tim from over the seas and far away.

Majestic is the appropriate name for kit and pen, a mated pair. Careful selecting in that banding with the white contrast for both joining and separation. Changing the width of the Redwood Lace is subtle diminishing toward the pen tip smooth as. Heightening the melding of yellow to black in the Buckeye Burl was sensitive and complementary. Apart from the crowd individual treatment suits you well as a craftsman that you are fast overtaking.

Enjoyed being in Germany I have the greatest respect for their trade and craft qualities I feel you are in a good place at this time.

In Stuttgart I had quite an experience having a yarn in English with a German guy speaking German and all the while right in the middle of the city he was paring the hooves of his Bull with an angle grinder, fascinating. We nodded and smiled for about 25 minutes, shook hands and I went my merry way leaving him to it. What a contrast some of the worlds finest cars are made there and it has this rural big City ability to coexist.

Love your pen and your treatment of the ingredients in taste.

Regards Peter.


----------



## boxerman (Feb 9, 2011)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## le_skieur (Feb 9, 2011)

I love that pen!!!


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 9, 2011)

A new level of the WOW FACTOR.


----------



## Gofer (Feb 9, 2011)

I love that pen, perfect balance in the contasting wood.  The aluminum makes everything pop right out at you.  How thick is the aluminum?

Bruce


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I want to thank EVERYONE who left feedback.  It pleases me to know that others enjoy my efforts in pen making.  As noted before, I truly gain inspiration from the members here on the IAP, so Thank you!  It's just fun spending time working with wood and being able to share that with others.  Again, thank you for all the feedback!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 10, 2011)

Tim! that's a Wow great work an pen


----------



## rkimery (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweet writing tool!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 10, 2011)

I like it alot. I am not usually a fan of bellied pens, but it works, here.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I like it alot. I am not usually a fan of bellied pens, but it works, here.


 
Hi Glen, Thanks for the feedback!  I was wondering though...what's a bellied pen?  New to turning so it's nice to know the lingo.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 10, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Glenn McCullough said:
> 
> 
> > I like it alot. I am not usually a fan of bellied pens, but it works, here.
> ...


 
Fat body, swell in the middle.


----------



## omb76 (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, that is a very striking pen!!  Beautiful work!  Where do you get the aluminum to do the segmenting?


----------



## markgum (Feb 10, 2011)

Amazing.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 10, 2011)

omb76 said:


> Wow, that is a very striking pen!! Beautiful work! Where do you get the aluminum to do the segmenting?


 
A local craft shop had sheets of the stuff so I bought one...no idea how thick it is without heading down into my shop and measuring it.  They also had copper sheets which I thought might be cool as well.  Either way, they were fairly cheep and less work than dealing with the thin coke cans.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Feb 10, 2011)

In a word....Wow!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Scott, I'll try to do more to honor the craft.


----------

